# Greetings from Southern Illinois



## Tony Soprano (May 5, 2018)

Greetings all... Just stumbled upon this site and happy that I did. I plan to be active here and hopefully not be a pain... I/we are working to revive our small lodge and make it a big part of our small community like it once was.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 5, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. What lodge and Grand Lodge do you belong to?


----------



## Tony Soprano (May 5, 2018)

Douglas Lodge 361
Grand Lodge of Illinois


----------



## Bro Sony (May 5, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## KSigMason (May 6, 2018)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 6, 2018)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Bloke (May 7, 2018)

Tony Soprano said:


> Greetings all... Just stumbled upon this site and happy that I did. I plan to be active here and hopefully not be a pain... I/we are working to revive our small lodge and make it a big part of our small community like it once was.


Greetings and welcome - and I like your ambition; every success with it my Brother !


----------



## jermy Bell (May 10, 2018)

Greetings and welcome,  I see your not to far from me. My name is Jay bell from Centralia lodge #201. And transitioning to mt.vernon lodge #31 in a couple of weeks. Again welcome.


----------



## Matt L (May 11, 2018)

Welcome Brother.  I know where your lodge is! I stopped by a few years ago when I was in Sparta. The lodge was closed, I hit it on the wrong date.


jermy Bell said:


> Greetings and welcome,  I see your not to far from me. My name is Jay bell from Centralia lodge #201. And transitioning to mt.vernon lodge #31 in a couple of weeks. Again welcome.


Brother Jay, I attended your lodge a few years ago.  I'm a National Shotgun coach and have spent a lot of time in Sparta.  I attended diner and a Fellowcraft degree.  I do remember your secretary was from Tennessee and had a Brother in our Jackson lodge.  His name escapes me, but I have his card somewhere I believe he is 33°.  I really enjoyed the fellowship and your lodge.


----------



## jermy Bell (May 11, 2018)

It wasn't ray landers was it ?


----------



## Matt L (May 16, 2018)

jermy Bell said:


> It wasn't ray landers was it ?



I think it was.  I wish I could find his card.  I think Jackson TN would come up and do degree work in Centralia and your lodge would do the same.  I hope Ray is well.


----------



## jermy Bell (May 16, 2018)

Brother landers had a couple of strokes a little over a year ago, doesn't attend lodge anymore. But is always in good spirits when he gets visitors.


----------



## Matt L (May 16, 2018)

jermy Bell said:


> Brother landers had a couple of strokes a little over a year ago, doesn't attend lodge anymore. But is always in good spirits when he gets visitors.



If you happen to see him, please give him my regards.  If I can't find his card, I'll send a letter to the lodge for him.  

Thanks,

Matt


----------

